# CompTIA A + Certification Question



## Airesz (Nov 28, 2004)

I am just curious about the CompTIA A + Certification. 

When someone takes this exam if they pass what type of jobs would they then be qualified for? 

Would this open up PC Repair Technician Career? If the answer is yes what if any limitations would there be? 

Would there be anything else that would make a PC Repair Technician more desirable in this field particular field.

:wave:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

What types of jobs benefit from CompTIA A+ Certification? 
- Help Desk Technician 
- Computer Repair Technician 

As a CompTIA A+ Certified Technician, you will be able to: 
- Analyze computer problems to determine whether they are hardware or software related. 
- Completely disassemble any computer for rebuild, part replacement or upgrade. 
- Design, monitor and control a company's computer maintenance system. 
- Provide recommendations on compatible replacement hardware and software additions. 
- Avoid unnecessary downtime and eliminate a company's expensive contract repairs by providing immediate in-house action. 

What are some of the benefits of CompTIA A+ certification? 
- You will be certified as meeting an industry-wide, nationally recognized standard of basic competency levels in the field of computer service. 
- You will have the skills necessary to enter and advance in the expanding field of computer repair. 
- You will be able to build and maintain desktop and other computer systems. 
- You will have a solid skill-set foundation for successful entry into future high-level IT training programs.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Combination of A+ and Network+ will satisfy one of the prerequisets for an MCSA.


----------



## ikon (Nov 30, 2004)

Although i've been doing exactly those jobs for the past 8 years i've never become certified. My only reason for doing so the fact that i would'nt be able to be a support technition for any company the stress related problems i hear about.... I much more intrested in MCSE / MCSA at this particular point in time i've been networking for the past 4 year's i have 1 year of actual work experience and i think after all this im ready to take a certification course. Can you point my in a good direction for the Exam's?


----------



## heinz57 (Nov 9, 2004)

A+ is ok to get but no one really cares a whole lot about it. It depends on what kind of job you are looking for. Most employers would prefer experience over a cert. But it is a good way to start. It definately is good to have to put you ahead of the next guy in line for a job...honestly I'd just start Cisco or your Microsoft certs like Microsoft Certified Pro.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

heinz57 said:


> A+ is ok to get but no one really cares a whole lot about it. It depends on what kind of job you are looking for. Most employers would prefer experience over a cert. But it is a good way to start. It definately is good to have to put you ahead of the next guy in line for a job...honestly I'd just start Cisco or your Microsoft certs like Microsoft Certified Pro.


Yes, but the point is a combination of A+ and Network+ will fill a prerequiset if you want to get an MCSA.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

I also got a question about this, how old do you need to be to take the class or test ? Every college or instutue etc. says you got to be atleast 18. I can take pre classes as acedemy classes nearby but not the real test.

thx


----------



## Compu_King (Dec 18, 2004)

*A+ certification*

While A+ is of limited value...it does indicate a degree of experience and knowledge in both operating systems and hardware. 

A+ certification is designed to tell employers and others that the holder of the certification has the knowledge of computers that one who had spent 6 intensive months in the computer repair field would be expected to have. 

Some people think it indicates more knowledge, but that is not necessarily so...it really indicates a basic knowledge.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thx for clearing that up


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Well well well whats the normal price for an A+ degree and should i take it online or can you also take it in schools ?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

The CompTIA A+ exam is a two-part exam and each part of the exam is available to CompTIA corporate members for $93 USD and non-members for $145 USD. Check with your employer - if your company is a member, you qualify for the discounted price.

You can register online with Prometric testing centers or Pearson VUE testing centers, or call VUE at 877.551.7587 or Prometric at 800.977.3926.


----------



## nwilcox (Nov 2, 2004)

I am a Systems Technician at a large corporation. I did not have my A+ complete but I will be taking my remaining exam within the next two months. (Completed the online course now need to take exams)

What it will do for you or anyone else: If you have a knowledge of computer repair it does get you up to speed about areas of systems you would not normally think about. For a personal standpoint it will also make you feel more confident as well.

I agree with crazijoe, if you want to be more than a Technician the Network + should be on your knowledge list. Next on my list will be M.C.S.E


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i also got another question is it advisable to take an online course(i checked on some but they were just crazy in the $$$ section) or should i find a local college or institute? How hard is the test can you list some areas please

thanks


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I took the course through New Horizons. I didn't study for either the hardware or software test and passed both of them. But I also had prior knowledge working in the field. I was kinda amaze with the software test because there was a number of questions that delt with UNIX and this was not covered on the class. There are a lot of good books and study guides out there and you usually can buy them for pennies. Also check your local public library or sit at Borders with a cup-a-joe a few nights out of the week.


----------



## nwilcox (Nov 2, 2004)

crazijoe said:


> I didn't study for either the hardware or software test and passed both of them.


I have built many computers for home and work. I have a subsription to SmartCertify that I look at once in awhile. I have noticed the 2003 exams cover more than the 2000 is there a big diference?

There are a couple areas I am erked by. Differnt RAM types and what they stand for. Is stuff liek that on the exam?


----------



## nwilcox (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is my point !!!

Example of sue happy


----------

